# Oh Pooh !! Help ..



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

Eeek 

Help - For an assortment of reasons (involving both a crashed tivo drive and a crashed PC drive (well the pc on failed a few weeks ago - I just forgot it had my tivo backup image on it) ...

I really need a uk tivo image that I can download asap HELP !!!!! 

Gaspode ...

(also where are the best instructions for moving the image to a pair of much bigger (both 300 GB drives) ....

Ta for now

Gas.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gaspode said:


> (also where are the best instructions for moving the image to a pair of much bigger (both 300 GB drives) .....


I see you found the Tivo Image thread.

The other part of your query about how to set up a large new Tivo drive is covered at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo

Or if you want to buy a preconfigured drive you can just drop in (a lot easier but also quite a lot more expensive) then visit www.tivoheaven.co.uk or www.tivoland.com

The 400Gb Samsung drive available for £81 delivered from www.komplett.co.uk is especially good value as well as being quiet and having a 3 year warranty. The Steve Conrad site has been updated to cover the commands necessary to satisfactorily configure a 400Gb drive and its now no more difficult than a 40Gb one.

You might want to get a Cachecard with such a big drive though both to stop Now Playing slowing down and to give network access so you can use TivoWeb etc.

See the following for more info on Tivoweb and software upgrades you can use with a Cachecard:-

http://tivo.lightn.org/

www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/

www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/hacking.htm

www.beaconhill.plus.com/TiVo/tivohacks.htm

http://www.arielbusiness.pwp.blueyo.../TiVo/HowTo.htm

http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com

http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/tivowebplus

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/?search=oztivo&x=0&y=0

www.tivohackman.com


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Tivo heaven sell an ISO image containing 2.5.5, cachecard drivers, mode0, tivoweb, etc. and a program that'll unpack it onto a blank drive which is relatively cheap. Although you can get that stuff for free of course it might be quicker (especially with christmas looming) to go that route.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Tivo heaven sell an ISO image containing 2.5.5, cachecard drivers, mode0, tivoweb, etc. and a program that'll unpack it onto a blank drive which is relatively cheap. Although you can get that stuff for free of course it might be quicker (especially with christmas looming) to go that route.


That would be TivoHeaven's Hooch product I believe which I have only just noticed the details of as I had thought this was just another fancy name for their fully installed hard drive upgrades.

You can even download it online, so you won't be defeated by the xmas post issue. Of course getting a large hard drive at a reasonable price at the likes of PC World might be rather more difficult.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You can usually use PCWorld's website to get an online price on an OEM Samsung drive that is competitive with Savastore, komplett etc. when you factor in shipping costs.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm sure one of your local PC shops have drives in stock. From macclesfield even someone like Microdirect aren't too far away.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tony Hoyle said:


> I'm sure one of your local PC shops have drives in stock. From macclesfield even someone like Microdirect aren't too far away.


I live near Macclesfield but I don't think Gaspode who needs the hard drive has said where he lives.

Also I wonder if MicroDirect will be open any time after today until Jan 2nd and also many of the main courier firms do not deliver on the three working days next week. between xmas and the New Year.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The OP's post implies that he may already have a drive - he just needs an image. 

And as Wonder_lander replied to his post in the image-begging thread this morning I assume he is sorted now


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I live near Macclesfield but I don't think Gaspode who needs the hard drive has said where he lives.
> 
> Also I wonder if MicroDirect will be open any time after today until Jan 2nd and also many of the main courier firms do not deliver on the three working days next week. between xmas and the New Year.


They're open today and I think tomorrow... courier is probably not possible now (getting late for even saturday delivery) so buying by at the counter is the only option at this stage.


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

Many thanks for the help guys ... 

Just about to reimage my drives  - of course all this happened the day after I finally (after six years ) changed my sub to a lifetimer .. lol. 

But ... I did manage to sucessfully put a 500GB drive in my Sky HD - so the sky box records all the HD stuff with tivo taking care of every thing else (I hope) ...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gaspode said:


> Just about to reimage my drives  - of course all this happened the day after I finally (after six years ) changed my sub to a lifetimer .. lol.


So about £940 (say £740 for the Monthly Subs + £200 for the Lifetime Sub) by now then instead of the £200 you could have paid back in 2000.   

The only plus point is really that whatever happens to your £200 Lifetime sub (which I am confident will last at least the 20 months that is needed to break even) it can't be nearly as bad as the unrecoverable Monthly Subs you have already paid for all that time.

Still one can't go back over these things. I was in a position to sell my Railtrack shares for about £8,500 and thought about doing so at the time and in the end I only got just over £1,000 from the Liquidators. So a lot worse than losing £700 money on Tivo subs.

Life is a game of Snakes and Ladders..................


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I was thinking of a lifetime sub but just can't afford £200 at the moment. I also keep thinking the 'next big thing' will come out any minute - been thinking that since 2000!!


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> I was thinking of a lifetime sub but just can't afford £200 at the moment. I also keep thinking the 'next big thing' will come out any minute - been thinking that since 2000!!


 Yeah ...

Every couple of months i kept think i should do it ... I finally decided when I upgraded the Sky HD to do it ....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gaspode said:


> Yeah ...
> 
> Every couple of months i kept think i should do it ... I finally decided when I upgraded the Sky HD to do it ....


And yet many of you cheerfully shell out £47 per month to Sky for Sky HD without apparently ever calculating that this comes to nearly £200 in just four months or a staggering £564 in the first year plus of course the £299 for the Sky HD installation (so £863 in Year One compared to nothing for using your current Sky box for Freesat if you desubscribed).

I just don't believe anyone who says they can't find £200 for a Lifetime Sub when it will cost you more than that if almost anything of note on your car suddenly needs repairing. Also a car tax disc is £160 for instance. Not stumping up the £200 at the outset relies on the short termism of thinking its cheaper because you only have to fork out £10 per month. Anyone who really genuinely couldn't afford the £200 wouldn't have been able to afford a Tivo either in the first place


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> Anyone who really genuinely couldn't afford the £200 wouldn't have been able to afford a Tivo either in the first place


Okay, I'm not going to get into that again but you're wrong


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Okay, I'm not going to get into that again but you're wrong


I don't think I am.

Its just that some of you can't seem to see that its worth saving or foregoing a bit of other expenditure for a month or two to save a far greater total amount of money (i.e. £200 versus £720 and counting) over a 6 year time horizon. Its a much bigger percentage increase than the one you pay by paying your car insurance in instalments rather than as a lump sum (generally only 10 or 15% extra).

But then if some people weren't able to think further than only having the money available to buy something this week at any price then loan sharks lending money at 20% interest a week would never be able to find any clients. Fortunately for them there are a large number of financially illiterate people in this country who just think "oh good I'm going to have the £500 I want now" and to hell with the consequences in 6 months time.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

And where do you think someone is going to get £200 at short notice at this time of year? From the loan sharks, credit cards, etc. that you seem to think are so bad. You can't have it both ways.

The question is will Tivo have an effective replacement in the next two years? Maybe, maybe not. That's the gamble. MCE is currently not there, freeview is looking at it but no firm plans yet, sky will probably never have anything better because they don't give a crap... but two years is a long time, and the market is moving a lot faster than it was a few years ago.


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

Its more a case of at the time I'd just spent 300 quid on the tivo, knew nothing about it and did not know it was going to last that long - I did infact expect to be buying a new model (and the lifetime sub stated it would not transfer to new models or did according to comet where i got tivo) within two years so decided to go the monthly path - who knew six years later what would happen. 

Anyway ....

OK - I've now got two drives in the machine and its gets past the cachecard stage then reboots ? Is this likely to be a psu issue ? I'm using two maxtor drives ... 

I'm going to try with one just to see anyway ...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tony Hoyle said:


> And where do you think someone is going to get £200 at short notice at this time of year?


A reasonably priced low cost credit card I would have thought. Still a lot cheaper than £10 per month, year after year.



> The question is will Tivo have an effective replacement in the next two years? Maybe, maybe not.


Nope the question actually is will Tivo provide you with Tivo service for at least 20 months in my opinion. If another technology comes along in the interim you like better you can always sell the Tivo on Ebay with Lifetime Sub and get back at least £120 of the £200 you paid for the sub plus the free montly subs you have also had in the interim.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Try mfscheck and make sure both drives are correctly formatted. I don't think it's possible to just put one drive in without reformatting, since the mfs spans both drives.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> I don't think I am.
> 
> Its just that some of you can't seem to see that its worth saving or foregoing a bit of other expenditure for a month or two to save a far greater total amount of money (i.e. £200 versus £720 and counting) over a 6 year time horizon. Its a much bigger percentage increase than the one you pay by paying your car insurance in instalments rather than as a lump sum (generally only 10 or 15% extra).
> 
> But then if some people weren't able to think further than only having the money available to buy something this week at any price then loan sharks lending money at 20% interest a week would never be able to find any clients. Fortunately for them there are a large number of financially illiterate people in this country who just think "oh good I'm going to have the £500 I want now" and to hell with the consequences in 6 months time.


Okay, maybe I will get into it again.

I'd wanted a tivo since before they came out in this country. I managed to save enough to buy one about 4 years later. And I saved that money for that amount of time because I really, really wanted one. I can't think of any material possession I've wanted more. So yeah, I went without some things, but it was worth it. And it took a very long time.

I'm better off now than I was then but, still, the only thing I can realistically cut back on to save money for a lifetime sub is my monthly sub. So I should go without tivo service for 20 months?

I don't drive, I certainly have never used the services of a loan shark. I object to your "financially illiterate" comment and your persistant "some of you" type comments make your superiority complex all too obvious.

Why don't you do what everybody else does here: help if you can, have a bit of banter but don't pass your personal judgements on others.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> A reasonably priced low cost credit card I would have thought. Still a lot cheaper than £10 per month, year after year.


Only if it lasts 20 months. You don't start losing until the 21st month. I'm not even certain the hardware is going to last that long... I've replaced most of the rest of it but if the PCB went then that'd be it.



Pete77 said:


> Nope the question actually is will Tivo provide you with Tivo service for at least 20 months in my opinion. If another technology comes along in the interim you like better you can always sell the Tivo on Ebay with Lifetime Sub and get back at least £120 of the £200 you paid for the sub plus the free montly subs you have also had in the interim.


Doubt it. Tivos aren't going for that much any more. Right now the current price on ebay for a tivo with lifetime sub is around £100 (£50 without sub)... and with a viable replacement service that would drop still further. TBH the drives are worth more to me than the tivo itself - I'd just scrap it for parts (which is pretty much what happened when SkyHD came out - I underestimated just how crap Sky+ really was... now if only I could sort out the PQ issues - SCART out on a SkyHD box looks bloody awful)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Only if it lasts 20 months. You don't start losing until the 21st month.
> 
> 
> > and by the 75th month?
> ...


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

um ... coming back on topic a second ...

I'm following steve conrads guide - he says during the restore if you have an over 300GB drive to add a -r 4 switch ... 

It doesnt seem to recognise the switch ... so i'm skipping it .. but should it be there ?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Gaspode said:


> um ... coming back on topic a second ...
> 
> I'm following steve conrads guide - he says during the restore if you have an over 300GB drive to add a -r 4 switch ...
> 
> It doesnt seem to recognise the switch ... so i'm skipping it .. but should it be there ?


Sorry 

Does this help? http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=329283


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Okay, maybe I will get into it again.
> 
> I'd wanted a tivo since before they came out in this country. I managed to save enough to buy one about 4 years later. And I saved that money for that amount of time because I really, really wanted one. I can't think of any material possession I've wanted more. So yeah, I went without some things, but it was worth it. And it took a very long time.
> 
> I'm better off now than I was then but, still, the only thing I can realistically cut back on to save money for a lifetime sub is my monthly sub. So I should go without tivo service for 20 months?


Raisltin,

I accept that your own particular circumstances mean that buying a Tivo probably was a particular financial stretch but you probably aren't that typical of all the people who only took a monthly sub. I think many of them just thought well its only £10 a month without really doing the sums over the longer run.

Also I wasn't suggesting that everyone who had a Monthly Sub is someone who might borrow from a loan shark. I was just suggesting that the general scenario of people only looking at finances short term could unfortunately lead to some people who take that desperate route.

I didn't get my Tivo at the outset but only at the end of 2002. I paid the montly sub for about 1 month but every time I turned on Tivo I liked it more and more and I thought that whatever happened the £200 deal was much better than paying month by month (I was also concerned that the Lifetime Sub deal might be withdrawn). Also even if I got a better Tivo that came out a year later I could still give this S1 box to my mum or whatever and it would carry on for years.

I don't mean to get at people but I do object to the cynical sales culture in this country that gets people to sign expensive 18 month mobile contracts on the basis of a "Free Phone" but with an 18 month contract commitment at say £35 per month. A total financial commitment of £630! I think if there was a law forcing companies to display to people prominently in shops and on websites how much a monthly sub would cost them over 1 year, 2 years, 3 years etc then a lot of people would see paying say £35 per month rather differently.

That was my only point and I know from personal experience that not everyone in the UK is guaranteed to earn a large income where money is no object forever.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gaspode said:


> I'm following steve conrads guide - he says during the restore if you have an over 300GB drive to add a -r 4 switch ...
> 
> It doesnt seem to recognise the switch ... so i'm skipping it .. but should it be there ?


The -r4 switch should be there if your A drive is more than 300Gb and if your B drive is more than 250Gb. This is because with a large drive set up you should have a large swap file taking up space on the A drive but not on the B drive (you can't format more than 274Gb of Tivo used space without the -r 4 switch). You may not be using a large enough swap file setting though. Again blindlemon could advise on this.

You said elsewhere you had bought the TivoHeaven Hooch download. TivoHeaven (aka blindlemon) is sure to turn up very soon and tell you how to download it.

By the way its a pity about you are using the Maxtor drives as almost everyone here would suggest they were not a good choice longevity and noise wise. Is there a particular reason you came to have the Maxtors rather than more reliable and quieter Samsung drives?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I don't mean to get at people but I do object to the cynical sales culture in this country that gets people to sign expensive 18 month mobile contracts on the basis of a "Free Phone" but with an 18 month contract commitment at say £35 per month. A total financial commitment of £630! I think if there was a law forcing companies to


It's true that a lot of people don't seem to be able to do basic maths - Sky rely on it (free installation, box, etc. provided you pay them £700 in subs...)

Mobile phones are another funny one. Personally I'd never sign an 18 month contract.. (On other things like DSL I won't even sign a 6 or 12 month one). However you need a phone these days, and since you're gonna have one for 12 months anyway there's something to be said for getting the best deal on the 'free' phone.

I can't help thinking if Tivo had done that kind of deal from the start (12 month contract, £20/month, box free) they'd have flown off the shelves... but then Tivo marketing is a whole other thread....


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> By the way its a pity about you are using the Maxtor drives as almost everyone here would suggest they were not a good choice longevity and noise wise. Is there a particular reason you came to have the Maxtors rather than more reliable and quieter Samsung drives?


Just a data point. One of the drives I used in the Tivo is a Maxtor that's now 3 years old without a single bad sector on it. I still choose them in preference for PCs because in my experience they've been very reliable for me.

Haven't had much experience with samsungs but just this morning I had a western digital fail that was less than 6 months old (built in to a LaCie ethernet disk, so I didn't choose the drive).

Of course others will have had the opposite experience.. with things like drives you have to go with what you know. I think the only think people agree on is to avoid the deathstars...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tony Hoyle said:


> I can't help thinking if Tivo had done that kind of deal from the start (12 month contract, £20/month, box free) they'd have flown off the shelves... but then Tivo marketing is a whole other thread....


Yes you have a fair point there. Much though I dislike that method of selling I have a horrible feeling it would have worked much better than their silly £399 purchase price + £200 Lifetime Sub on top.

Although even at £399 I would have taken a Tivo back in Autumn 2000 if it had been on a money back in the first 28 days no question asked basis - I would then have been hooked and unable to return the product.

Unfortunately the only people selling Tivo at that stage were the Dixons group who are notorious for hating to offer refunds of any kind.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Just a data point. One of the drives I used in the Tivo is a Maxtor that's now 3 years old without a single bad sector on it. I still choose them in preference for PCs because in my experience they've been very reliable for me.
> 
> Haven't had much experience with samsungs but just this morning I had a western digital fail that was less than 6 months old (built in to a LaCie ethernet disk, so I didn't choose the drive).


A major US upgrade outfit called Weaknees will totally agree with you on your faith in Maxtors but our own blindlemon (aka TivoHeaven) will tell you not to touch them with a bargepole. Of course it may in fact depend on the particular drive which may come off different production lines and use different materials or internal design.

It does seem to be undisputed that Samsungs large hard drives are much quieter than everybody else's but that probably only really matters if you have your Tivo in a bedroom. Western Digital along with Hitachi and Maxtor are all thought by many to be considerably less reliable than both Seagate and Samsung.


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> The -r4 switch should be there if your A drive is more than 300Gb and if your B drive is more than 250Gb. This is because with a large drive set up you should have a large swap file taking up space on the A drive but not on the B drive (you can't format more than 274Gb of Tivo used space without the -r 4 switch). You may not be using a large enough swap file setting though. Again blindlemon could advise on this.
> 
> You said elsewhere you had bought the TivoHeaven Hooch download. TivoHeaven (aka blindlemon) is sure to turn up very soon and tell you how to download it.
> 
> By the way its a pity about you are using the Maxtor drives as almost everyone here would suggest they were not a good choice longevity and noise wise. Is there a particular reason you came to have the Maxtors rather than more reliable and quieter Samsung drives?


I'm using the maxtor's cos those are the ide drives I had sitting on my spares shelf ...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tony Hoyle said:


> It's true that a lot of people don't seem to be able to do basic maths - Sky rely on it (free installation, box, etc. provided you pay them £700 in subs...)


I'm glad we agree on something.

I think the Sky HD minimum commitment for a fresh install is a total of at least £863 in the first year. 

You can get a basic Sky Digibox installed with 1 year contract for as little as £107.50 commitment if you buy while Sky have their first 3 months at half price promotions (sure to come back after xmas) and order it through www.quidco.co.uk who provide £50 cashback.

So not all Sky's deals are bad value but I have to say that Sky HD is almost completely unaffordable unless you were already a £37 per month Sky+ customer anyway. Even then its still an extra £419 in Year 1, although £120 a year extra after that.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gaspode said:


> I'm using the maxtor's cos those are the ide drives I had sitting on my spares shelf ...


Say no more squire.


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

crap again ...

Ok - this is sort of what started all this ...

Now i have a working Tivo - however there is no sound from programs coming into the box.
I had this before - opened up the box checked the seating of the cachecard couldnt se any thing wrong. Put the box back togeather and then sound. 

Now I have no sound again .... Sound is coming from the tivo (ie old recordings and interface dings - but not through from stuff coming in the scart (tried two sources) ...

sigh ...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

And you tried different Scart leads? I suppose it could be a broken Scart socket pin - rare but feasible.

May be we need blindlemon's comments.


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> And you tried different Scart leads? I suppose it could be a broken Scart socket pin - rare but feasible.
> 
> May be we need blindlemon's comments.


Yeah tried all that - as I said opened the case - wobbled the cachecard - couldnt see anything wrong - put it back togeather and the sound was back - then I trashed the drive ...

Now ... put ita ll back togeather and no sound again !!!


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

Aha ... It pays to search ...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=199341

Sounds familiar ....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gaspode said:


> Aha ... It pays to search ...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=199341
> 
> Sounds familiar ....


I suppose a reboot didn't do the trick did it though? Secondhand Tivos are pretty cheap on Ebay these days.


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I suppose a reboot didn't do the trick did it though? Secondhand Tivos are pretty cheap on Ebay these days.


I'm waiting for the program data to finish ... so I'll be doing a soft reset around midnight ....

I'm hoping Blindlemon will come on anyway as I want my hooch lol  - also he may know if anyone has found a better fix for this as the thread hasnt updated since april ..


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 25, 2002)

Yep - Soft reset did the job so I have a working Tivo again ... so has anyone found a fix for this yet ?

I'm still gonna hooch the drive just to save me having to add in all the other stuff ...


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm going to drag this back off-topic, or back onto its secondary topic.  

Pete77 is being hardline about the monthly versus lifetime subs, but I think he's right. 

I can never understand people who say, 
"I'd already paid £300 for the box, and I didn't know whether the service would last 20 months, so I got a monthly sub."

Why would you pay £300 for something you didn't believe would last more than 20 months? 

Also, if you put the £200 Lifetime sub on a credit card, then increase your monthly credit card payment by £10, you will be better off...eventually.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericd121 said:


> Why would you pay £300 for something you didn't believe would last more than 20 months?
> 
> Also, if you put the £200 Lifetime sub on a credit card, then increase your monthly credit card payment by £10, you will be better off...eventually.


Or within 2 years (24 months) I reckon rather than the 20 months if you paid outright, even if your credit card had a fairly high interest rate like 17% or whatever.

I think much can be explained in terms of Tivos later on selling for only £99 and the Lifetime Sub being more than double this so people who wouldn't have bought a £399 Tivo were then suddenly attracted to buy one while ignoring the Lifetime Sub extra cost issue.

However I do find it hard to understand how anyone who paid the original £399 for a Tivo wouldn't have paid the £199 for a Lifetime Sub too since buying back in September 2000 they obviously expected Tivo service to last longer than 20 months. And if they didn't think it would last 20 months why were they paying £399 for the Tivo box?...............

The thing I found about Tivo is that because I used it every day for the month and half I paid a monthly sub every time I used the box it was like a big reminder saying "must covert to a Lifetime Sub soon". But I guess those who go on paying the monthly sub must think "oh its only a tenner a month" and not concern themselves with what all those £10 a month add up to. But there again there are still people who smoke in the UK which never mind the health arguments is now getting pretty hard to understand just from a financial point of view.


----------



## dbradbu3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Gaspode said:


> um ... coming back on topic a second ...
> 
> I'm following steve conrads guide - he says during the restore if you have an over 300GB drive to add a -r 4 switch ...
> 
> It doesnt seem to recognise the switch ... so i'm skipping it .. but should it be there ?


I found the -r 4 didn't work either so tried it without - Big mistake, green screen of death was all I could get. So I reverted to the Hinsdale commands and copied the image from my original 40gb drive directly over to the new 320gb drive without expanding, which worked, then expanded using
mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdc
and this worked!

Thing is, I didn't update the Kernel, which is suggested by Steve Conrad, but my Tivo seems to recognise all the extra disk space?!?!?

Dale.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yes, the TiVo will see the extra space because information in the partition map tells it the space is there. 

However, as soon as it tries to access anything past 137gb it will fail because the old kernel can't address past 137gb and you will start to get odd errors and corruptions eventually leading to total meltdown. 

Best to get that LBA48 kernel applied ASAP...


----------



## dbradbu3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh Man!

I've just packed it all away and back together for the first time in 2 days!!
Thanks for the tip though, haven't read that one on any of the update info sites.
I'll do it ASAP, that would have really have been a bugger to sort out later on  

Could that explain that when I tried to backup the new large disk to an image, just to be on the safe side, it reported that the disk had been upgraded to 386 hours, but only said it would backup the original 39 hours image?

Thanks again.

Dale.

p.s. Done the Kernel update and all seems well, so thanks again!


----------



## ffornaciari (Dec 30, 2006)

I have enjoyed this site, and have received much useful information. I am new to Tivo, and have problems. I have two units, both Series 2. One new and one used. The new unit is working fine in the front room. The 2nd unit is in the back room. It does not remember the channels. I have reset and re-programed many times. Sometimes it locks up after set-up. Is it ok to have two units using one phone line? I am hoping that my 2nd unit isn't junk, but it is starting to look that way.


----------

